# Beat Anthony to it



## vick (Mar 14, 2007)

We were talking at a symposium that neither of us had used our pyrography units for anything yet.

The bowl is honey locust and the texture is burnt in.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 14, 2007)

Excellent work Mike.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 15, 2007)

Fantastic![:0][]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice execution [^]


----------



## johncrane (Mar 15, 2007)

great work there Mike[]


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 15, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 15, 2007)

Okay....so you got a head start on me. All I need is alittle motivation []

Very nice, how long do you think it took you to layout and burn in ? I am disappointed, all that work and you didn't burn in your namee []


----------



## Dario (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice design Mike!

I agree..why didn't you sign your name by burning?


----------



## Alexander (Mar 15, 2007)

Sensei, I have much to learn.


----------



## vick (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Anthony - it is hard to tell just how long it took.  It was one of those pick it up work on it for 10 or 15 minutes and then go do something else for a while.  Plus I got quicker burning the texture as I went.  If I had to guess I would say between 4 to 8 hours of burning, but I could be off.

Anthony and Dario -  I have practiced quite a bit trying to burn my signature but have never been happy with the results.  I will continue to practice since that is what I bought the pen for in the first place, but I have my doubts since most of the signatures I see burnt on I don't think look very good.  MY signature looks bad enough with a pen [B)].


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like it...


----------

